# Demonstration against Petland Jan. 09



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This isn't a rescue story or thread, but since so many of the threads here deal with puppy mills, this seemed like the right place to post this. I saw this in my inbox on facebook and thought I'd pass it on.....

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=52639208956&ref=mf

A recent investigation by The HSUS found that the Petland chain of stores is the nation's largest retail supporter of puppy mills.

*Petland Demonstration Day
Ask Petland to STOP selling puppies!

The Humane Society of the United States*

Time and Date: *Saturday, January 10, 2009*
Time:	1:00pm - 3:00pm
Contact InfoPhone: 301 258 3150
Email: [email protected]

There is a list at the facebook link, of locations and here is what they say:

*"Please attend our peaceful rally to spread awareness of the cruelty of puppy mills and to encourage pet stores to stop selling puppies. Free fliers and posters will be provided at the rally near you.

We'll continue to keep the pressure on Petland until the company does the right thing for animals. With your continued help, we're confident we will succeed!"*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj- It must be working cause on my maltese list they are talking about many of the Petlands shutting down. Including quite a few in the home state of Ohio. The one that I previously lived near is going out of business and the owner told someone it was because of the economy people just aren't buying the $2000 designer breeds now. I just wonder what is going to happen to the pups.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well apparently the franchisees are suing as well.
http://network.bestfriends.org/truth/news/30941.html

This part really stuck out to me:

Melick noted that the Arnold's business, in small-town Marietta, almost immediately came to be known as "the sick puppy place" and as their lawsuit states, *"Approximately 38, or 82%, of the initial 46 Hunte puppies ordered for the Grand Opening were sick when they arrived from Hunte, or shortly thereafter, and all requiring antibiotics, cough syrup, breathing treatments, and/or ear cleanings, and with 3 puppies thereafter actually dying of parvo and/or viral interitis."*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Makes me sick to see such sad puppies being shampooed, prettified and then placed in those glass cases! No, actually, it makes me very ANGRY ! :frusty: I hope the word is spread much better than it is now. I keep hoping that will all the stories of mill seizures in the news and sick pups sold in shops, that more and more people will avoid buying in those places, but it just ain't so.

Not yet anyway....... one has to have hope!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Well apparently the franchisees are suing as well.
> http://network.bestfriends.org/truth/news/30941.html
> 
> This part really stuck out to me:
> ...


I've posted this about 40 times on here, my sister got Cooper from Hunte Coop  He came from their main petstore in MO. 
He had sarcoptic mange, and was quite the miserable little puppy the first several wks.
We went in there once, and asked if they had any Havs. They had to look on there computer, and pull up the wharehouse inventory. And said.."ah, yea..looks like we're showing two". All the pups in the glass were beauitful, clean puppies. They brought these two up and they were a disgusting, dirty mess. And wow, did they smell! It was obvious that when they bring them up to the front, they get a bath. And they hadn't made it up yet.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"They brought these two up and they were a disgusting, dirty mess. And wow, did they smell! It was obvious that when they bring them up to the front, they get a bath. And they hadn't made it up yet. "

That just makes me sick. :frusty:


----------



## Breanna (Jan 21, 2009)

This is depressing. Not so much the article itself and the letter from the Petland guy, but so many of the comments on the piece are supporting it :frusty:

http://consumerist.com/5137971/petl...ail-to-puppy-mill-protesters?skyline=true&s=x


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

We have two Petlands where I live. One has dogs that look very sad, unhealthy and dirtier. The other one has very clean puppies that seem so happy. They have a huge staff of high school students and young adults, and people are always playing with the dogs. I know Petland is bad, but it's interesting to see the difference between the two stores. I get a sick feeling when I go into the first store, but the second store is really different than any pet store I've been to?
Gina


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Breanna said:


> This is depressing. Not so much the article itself and the letter from the Petland guy, but so many of the comments on the piece are supporting it :frusty:
> 
> http://consumerist.com/5137971/petl...ail-to-puppy-mill-protesters?skyline=true&s=x


What an A$$ ! :frusty:

As to some pet stores with pups that "seem" happy and healthy, that's all it is. An illusion. Yes, they MIGHT be healthy and content, but looks are deceiving and all it takes is a good bath and brushing, some pretty bow or cute toy and voila ! :suspicious:

I have no idea why one Petland store would have cleaner dogs than another Petland store, but I imagine it depends on managers, location, what types of dogs and target consumers... ? Either way, it's wrong in my books.


----------

